

Life at the Top: What a window washer sees (2013) - todayiamme
http://www.newyorker.com/magazine/2013/02/04/life-at-the-top?hn=true

======
AlbertoGP
A few months after that article was published, the scaffolding mentioned in
the first paragraphs, custom-made (3 years to design and build) for the Hearst
Tower in New York, broke and the window cleaners had to be rescued:
[http://www.businessinsider.com/collapsed-scaffolding-at-
top-...](http://www.businessinsider.com/collapsed-scaffolding-at-top-of-heart-
tower-2013-6)

------
aaronbrethorst
What I see of them, from my climate-controlled office 250 feet above the
ground:
[https://www.flickr.com/photos/aaronbrethorst/13363249083/](https://www.flickr.com/photos/aaronbrethorst/13363249083/)

